# Media Bias, 2017 style



## DGS49 (Jan 21, 2017)

The following is a compilation of "news stories" extracted from today's websites, mainly Yahoo:

“Here’s how spoiled Barron Trump Actually is and he is only 10”
"Trump draws much smaller inaugural crowd”
"Donald Trump’s Inauguration was a Gothic nightmare"
"National Park Service is slyly taunting Trump on Twitter" (NOTE:  Not “President Trump,” “Trump”)
"Trump’s first executive action: cancel mortgage premium cuts"
"George Soros calls Trump a would-be dictator who is going to fail"
"There were a lot of empty seats along Trump’s parade route"
"Trump’s First Executive Orders: Attacks Obamacare, Raises Taxes"
"Former Reagan budget director warn of fiscal bloodbath"
"Why NBC News isn’t fake for questioning Trump job creation claims"
"Is this what we’ve come to America?" (bemoaning the Boos that greet ultra-partisan hack Chuck Schumer when he ascended the podium)

All are either lies, distortions, or non-news presented as news.  There were no "neutral" or positive stories about Trump or any aspect of the inauguration, or his first actions as President.

This despite the fact that at least half the country is thrilled that he is taking office, and were more than satisfied with the proceeding of Inauguration Day.

Do you get it yet?  Phony news, phony "journalism."  It's why so few people are paying attention any more.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Jan 21, 2017)

Their latest fecal bon-mot of Trump tossing the MLK bust out of the Oval Office is quite telling.


----------



## Fenton Lum (Jan 21, 2017)

And then there's that whole Iraq War thing.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 21, 2017)

Yep.  Saw that last night, then saw it was a lie.  Anything to cause more violence.





Billy_Kinetta said:


> Their latest fecal bon-mot of Trump tossing the MLK bust out of the Oval Office is quite telling.


----------



## mamooth (Jan 21, 2017)

The mainstream media knew of Trump's Russian problems before the election... and hid the news.

Instead, they faked 24/7 outrage about Clintons' email servier.

That's right. The media covered up the fact that a candidate was owned by an enemy of the USA, and instead ran non-stop stories attacking the other candidate over literally nothing.

Yes, the 2016 election did show the most outrageous media bias in US history, and probably in all of world history, and it was all in favor of Trump.

Seriously. If the tables had been turned, do you think the media would _not_ have reported Clinton was owned by the Russians? I hope nobody embarrasses themselves by saying they wouldn't have. Quite the contrary. The whole media would have demanded jail time and execution, immediately.


----------



## longknife (Jan 23, 2017)




----------



## blastoff (Jan 24, 2017)

And Trump gives the MSM pukes a big "Fuck you" about once a day, on slow ones at least.


----------



## gipper (Jan 24, 2017)

mamooth said:


> The mainstream media knew of Trump's Russian problems before the election... and hid the news.
> 
> Instead, they faked 24/7 outrage about Clintons' email servier.
> 
> ...


Liberals think this graphic is accurate.  Is it any wonder they are uninformed?

Check out the sources listed as minimal partisan bias...LMFAO!  Lefties get duped again.


----------



## blastoff (Jan 24, 2017)

gipper said:


> mamooth said:
> 
> 
> > The mainstream media knew of Trump's Russian problems before the election... and hid the news.
> ...


Yep.  Them butts they keep on hurtin'.


----------



## longknife (Feb 6, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Feb 10, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Feb 12, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Feb 26, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 3, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 7, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 7, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 7, 2017)




----------



## Meane (Mar 7, 2017)

Where's the proof they're fake? And did you not just search and type the ones that were what you were looking  for. Your post is biased.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Mar 7, 2017)

Meane said:


> Where's the proof they're fake? And did you not just search and type the ones that were what you were looking  for. Your post is biased.


*Ambitious Imbeciles Whom All of You Secretly Look Up To*

And yet every Netwit critic of the media blindly copies their ignorant grammar.  Anyone who doesn't use _media _itself as a plural should be disqualified from writing or broadcasting professionally.  All those who parrot Diploma Dumbo English are still hooked on the Boob Tube and print media.

In our time, anyone who gets paid to write, broadcast, or lecture is of the same ilk as those who get paid to have sex.


----------



## longknife (Mar 9, 2017)




----------



## martybegan (Mar 9, 2017)

mamooth said:


> The mainstream media knew of Trump's Russian problems before the election... and hid the news.
> 
> Instead, they faked 24/7 outrage about Clintons' email servier.
> 
> ...



The Press only went after Hillary early on because a lot of them were Bernie supporters. Trump got a pass from the media early on because they thought if they could get him the nomination, either Bernie or Hillary would be a shoo-in.

They were wrong.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Mar 9, 2017)

martybegan said:


> mamooth said:
> 
> 
> > The mainstream media knew of Trump's Russian problems before the election... and hid the news.
> ...



Interesting perspective.


----------



## longknife (Mar 17, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 17, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 20, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 21, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 25, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Mar 31, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 2, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 2, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 3, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 7, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 16, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 18, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 23, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Apr 23, 2017)




----------



## longknife (May 5, 2017)




----------



## longknife (May 6, 2017)




----------



## longknife (May 7, 2017)




----------



## longknife (May 9, 2017)




----------



## miketx (May 9, 2017)

Trump attempts to eat black baby.


----------



## longknife (May 13, 2017)




----------



## longknife (May 13, 2017)




----------



## longknife (May 18, 2017)




----------



## longknife (May 20, 2017)




----------



## longknife (May 20, 2017)




----------



## longknife (May 20, 2017)




----------



## longknife (May 20, 2017)




----------



## Skull (May 20, 2017)

Harvard study gives proof of overwhelming anti-Trump bias:

https://shorensteincenter.org/wp-content/uploads/2017/05/News-Coverage-Donald-Trump-100-Days-1.pdf


----------



## longknife (May 21, 2017)




----------



## IsaacNewton (May 21, 2017)

Drumpf is still clinging to the lies that his inauguration was 'the biggest ever' and '3 million illegals voted against me'. 

You can tell yourselves lies until you are blue in the face, that in no way changes them to truths. But it makes you feel good about the lies. And at the end of the day that is what modern conservatism is about, feelings. Reality is optional.


----------



## longknife (May 22, 2017)

IsaacNewton said:


> Drumpf is still clinging to the lies that his inauguration was 'the biggest ever' and '3 million illegals voted against me'.
> 
> You can tell yourselves lies until you are blue in the face, that in no way changes them to truths. But it makes you feel good about the lies. And at the end of the day that is what modern conservatism is about, feelings. Reality is optional.


----------



## longknife (May 22, 2017)




----------



## longknife (May 23, 2017)




----------



## longknife (May 26, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jun 5, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jun 5, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jun 6, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jun 8, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jun 13, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jun 19, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jun 20, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jun 29, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jun 30, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jun 30, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jul 1, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jul 6, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jul 8, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jul 8, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jul 10, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jul 12, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jul 12, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jul 12, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jul 13, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jul 16, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jul 16, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jul 24, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jul 27, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jul 27, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Jul 29, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Aug 3, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Aug 3, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Aug 30, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Aug 31, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Aug 31, 2017)




----------



## MarcATL (Sep 1, 2017)

Last year around this time the right wing were having fits and conniptions over Obama wearing a tan suit.

I haven't forgotten. 

Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk


----------



## frigidweirdo (Sep 1, 2017)

DGS49 said:


> The following is a compilation of "news stories" extracted from today's websites, mainly Yahoo:
> 
> “Here’s how spoiled Barron Trump Actually is and he is only 10”
> "Trump draws much smaller inaugural crowd”
> ...



Is there any difference from now and from 50 years ago? Probably not.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Sep 1, 2017)

longknife said:


>



Because Americans seem to care more about Melania's shoes, it's WHAT SELLS.


----------



## longknife (Sep 27, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Sep 27, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Oct 5, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Oct 21, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Oct 21, 2017)




----------



## jillian (Oct 21, 2017)

DGS49 said:


> The following is a compilation of "news stories" extracted from today's websites, mainly Yahoo:
> 
> “Here’s how spoiled Barron Trump Actually is and he is only 10”. * Is it true and where is article?*
> "Trump draws much smaller inaugural crowd”  *True So what's your point?*
> ...



idiota, all were true. I can't help it if you think news comes from breitbart and infowars ... and Russia.

loon


----------



## jillian (Oct 21, 2017)

longknife said:


>



what makes you think any of that garbage is true?

you people *and I use the term loosely* are insane.

you are entitled to your own opinions. you are not entitled to your own facts.


----------



## jillian (Oct 21, 2017)

longknife said:


>



1. he's been dead for 20 years, so when did he spill the beans,. loony toon?

2. he was a conspiracy theorist... moron. you shouldn't get information from conspiracy loons.


----------



## longknife (Oct 28, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Nov 8, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Nov 13, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Nov 16, 2017)




----------



## TheParser (Nov 17, 2017)

I am sad rather than angry about the state of the American media.

I have read that it started when the media began to be staffed by college graduates.

Those graduates were influenced by their professors' political ideas.

In the past, most reporters did not go to journalism school.

*****

The saddest thing is the decline of the _New York Times_.

I stopped reading it when several years ago some Caucasian college students were accused of mistreating a young lady of color.
The _Times_ simply assumed that the young men were guilty. As it turned out, the young lady had lied.

There is simply no impartial source of news that reports only the  FACTS, not guesses or rumors.


----------



## longknife (Nov 17, 2017)

TheParser said:


> I am sad rather than angry about the state of the American media.
> 
> I have read that it started when the media began to be staffed by college graduates.
> 
> ...



There are factual news sources out there, just that one needs to really search for them.


----------



## longknife (Nov 28, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Dec 4, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Dec 11, 2017)




----------

